# Solved: Outlook 2007 can't delete folder



## klingenfelter (Jun 7, 2007)

In Outlook 2007 all the folders under inbox cannot be deleted. I get a message "Cannot delete this folder. Right-click the folder, and then click properties to check your permissions for the folder. See the folder owner or your administrator to change your permissions. Folder is full."

I am the administrator (the only user of this computer). When I right click on the folder and look at Administration tab the buttons associated with permissions are greyed out.

What do I need to do the delete folders maually added by me under the inbox

Thanks Keith Lingenfelter


----------



## Alternatech (Feb 24, 2010)

My only thought right now is to close out of Outlook and delete the .ost file. If the inbox is located in a pst file, then the pst if full potentially.


----------



## klingenfelter (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks

I figured out that pst files created under outlook 2003 or earlier are limited to about 2 gbyte size. I made new pst files under outlok 2007 and copied and imports emails, tasks and caledar dates and am OK now.

Keith


----------



## Alternatech (Feb 24, 2010)

great!


----------

